# coupure connexion internet



## AppleSpirit (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

j'utilise une connexion internet sans fil, or parfois il y a soit des ralentissement conséquents, soit des petites coupures de ma connexion. 

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que ce puisse être le hardware de mon macbook qui soit défecteux et comme ma garantie expire dans 3 semaines. il faut que je puisse définir la cause. Est-ce mon hardware ou mon fournisseur internet?

Comment définir la cause? qqn connaît-il un programme, un sofware qui puisse tracer mes connexions et déconnexions? qqch un truc? qqn a-t-il eu ce problème avec le wireless du macbook 13 pouces, les tout premiers sortis..?

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'utilise une connexion internet sans fil, or parfois il y a soit des ralentissement conséquents, soit des petites coupures de ma connexion.
> 
> ...



1/pour commencer t'as fait toutes les maj, notamment airport?
2/ changer le canal du wifi en augmentant le chiffre pour éviter les interférences avec un réseau voisin
3/ quelqu'un utilise ton réseau? istat pro ou moniteur d'activités pour quantifier le trafic.
++


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Août 2007)

oui toutes les mises à jour sont faites! (suis pas débutant à ce point)

c'est quoi cette histoire de canal? et comment je dois faire pour modifier ce canal?

perosnne ne peut utiuliser mon réseau puisqu'il faut un code clé d'accès...

istat pro ne me dit pas s'y a eu des coupures


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

Wallace27 a dit:


> c'est quoi cette histoire de canal? et comment je dois faire pour modifier ce canal?



Chaque émetteur wifi possède un canal (un peu comme une fréquence pour les radios). Il se peut que tu aies des interférences avec un autre réseau, un micro-onde ou autre émetteur parasite.
c'est un problème assez classique. T'as quoi comme wifi (box, routeur+airport express???)
je te dirai où chercher après



Wallace27 a dit:


> perosnne ne peut utiuliser mon réseau puisqu'il faut un code clé d'accès...



Ne jurez pas Marie Thérèse, ne jurez pas!
Mais je vous jure Madame
 



Wallace27 a dit:


> istat pro ne me dit pas s'y a eu des coupures



tu as deux façons d'avoir des coupures ou l'impression d'une coupure:
- plus de signal (perte)
- plus de place sur le réseau (par utilisation)

Prends istat pour voir ton trafic sur ta machine (un démon qui prendrait tout)
Prends l'utilitaire de réseaux pour regarder le trafic moyen venant de l'extérieur

Autre question: peux-tu me dire quel est le temps de bail sur ton routeur DHCP?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

Pour savoir quels sont les canaux utilis&#233;s autour de toi, utilise MacStumbler, il te donnera l'info, et tu pourra choisir le canal le plus "&#233;loign&#233;" de ceux en service !


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Août 2007)

Ce que j'utilise c'est un modem routeur notepia adsl qui me permet aussi de recevoir les chaînes TV grâce à une large bande et à un flux très grand, je suis en Suisse et ça s'appelle Bluewin TV chez Swisscom.

Mon micro onde est dans une autre pièce et il est débranché du courant lorsque je ne l'utilise pas et lorsque j'utilise mon ordi mon micro onde est toujours débranché et je n'ai absolument aucun autre appareil qui pourrait nuire.. je vois vraiment pas...

mon bail dhcp... suis pas certain d'avoir compris ce que c'est, je sais que mon abonnement ADSL est en tout cas de un an. 

Ce qui est important dans cette histoire et surtout très urgent c'est de pouvoir établir s'il s'agit ou non d'un problème de hardware de mon MacBook afin que je puisse faire marcher la garantie valable encore 2 semaines si cela devait être nécessaire. 

merci à vous pour votre aide


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ce qui est important dans cette histoire et surtout très urgent c'est de pouvoir établir s'il s'agit ou non d'un problème de hardware de mon MacBook afin que je puisse faire marcher la garantie valable encore 2 semaines si cela devait être nécessaire.



Du calme, on ne va pas y passer deux semaines à trouver le problème, mais tu ne vas pas non plus renvoyer du matériel alors qu'il s'agit peut être d'un problème de paramétrage de ton réseau. Ok? 



Wallace27 a dit:


> Ce que j'utilise c'est un modem routeur notepia adsl qui me permet aussi de recevoir les chaînes TV grâce à une large bande et à un flux très grand, je suis en Suisse et ça s'appelle Bluewin TV chez Swisscom.



Ok, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une box (terme franchouillard pour désigner les modem routeurs fournis par les FAI). Cette "Boîte" est paramétrable depuis un navigateur internet (conseil firefox, safari peut des fois bugger sur les interfaces) en tapant l'adresse de ton routeur.
Comment récupérer l'adresse de ton routeur?
> branche toi en ethernet sur la box (ce sera plus simple et plus rapide)
> ouvre Préférences système / Réseau et Ethernet Intégré
> dans l'onglet TCP/IP, DHCP doit être activé. L'avant dernière ligne te donne une adresse pour le routeur (type 192.168.1.1 ou 10.0.0.1....)
Tu reprends ton navigateur et tu tapes http://192.168.1.1 et tu accèdes à l'interface de ton routeur (ta Box)

Au besoin, tu me fais une petite capture écran des menus que je t'aide plus efficacement. Mais c'est là que tu vas pouvoir régler le canal, tes sécurités....



Wallace27 a dit:


> mon bail dhcp... suis pas certain d'avoir compris ce que c'est, je sais que mon abonnement ADSL est en tout cas de un an.



Oula, on va continuer la culture générale si tu veux bien 
ton routeur est une interface qui d'un côté possède une adresse IP (fournie par ton FAI) et qui fait que l'on sait où tu es. De l'autre le routeur, crée un réseau local en fournissant des adresses à tout ce qui s'y connecte. Cela s'appelle le DHCP. La durée de vie de l'adresse est variable et le routeur en attribue à chaque fois que le bail est terminé.

Un bug arrivant fréquemment est un bail DHCP très long (24 heures ou plusieurs jours...sic!). Quand toutes les plages ont été distribuées, hé bien, il n'y en a plus. Il faut attendre que l'une se libère à la fin du bail. D'où l'intérêt de bails très court.

Cela te parait plus clair?

A+
(suis là cet am régulièrement)


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2007)

L&#224;, on est quand m&#234;me bien dans du r&#233;seau/Internet. 
Vu le sujet principal (connexion Internet) je transf&#232;re donc de ce c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Août 2007)

voilà... alors tout d'abord merci à vous tous de m'aider à résoudre mon problème, je trouve ça vraiment apréciable et vous avez toute mon estime et mon respect pour la solidarité dont vous faites preuve ! Je vous le dis parce que ce sont des valeurs qui font mon identité et qui ne me laissent donc pas indifférent.

Concernant ma connexion, j'ai appelé mon fournisseur internet et ils ont vérifié la liaison entre mon modem routeur et leur serveur central je sais pas quoi et tout est en ordre. Ils m'ont donc dit que s'il y avait un problème il était au niveau de la communication entre mon modem et mon ordinateur... mais que puisqu'ils s'y connaissent pas en mac faut que je rappelle lundi... 

Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai essayé de changer le channel... mais ce qui me fait souci c'est que même en branchant mon ordinateur par le biais du cable Eternet il semblait que la connexion posait les mêmes problèmes... c'est qu'il est toujours difficile de faire ces tests parce que ça bugg pas tout le temps. 

Un exemple du symptôme du bugg: genre j'ouvre une nouvelle page google et la page ne s'affiche pas tout de suite, il faut parfois attendre 5, 10 secondes... avant que ça s'affiche... Une autre symptôme et qui est le plus fréquent puisqu'il apparaît à chaque fois c'est avec google talk, à chaque fois que je parle avec qqn au bout de max. 5 minutes, la personne ne reçoit plus mes messages et elle me voit comme étant déconnecté alors qu'en réalité chez moi je suis en encore connecté... bref.. voilà tout...


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Août 2007)

petite rectification, ce n'est pas avec google talk que j'ai les bugs puisque je l'ai même pas sur mon mac... mais avec ichat qui se déconnecte...


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2007)

bon là suis en famille, mais tiens la ligne, je m'occupe de toi, j'ai des expériences similaires 
allez courage, on ira toujours plus vite que leur hotline. 

Dan sl'intervalle :
1/ FAI?
2? Box (modèle)?
3/ t'as changé quoi dans la config éventuellement de la box?

A+


----------



## AppleSpirit (19 Août 2007)

J'ai rien compris à ton histoire de famille ni  à l'histoire de la hotline mais peu importe....

Pour répondre à tes questions, j'y avais déjà répondu mais je répète, je suis chez Swisscom, en Suisse, j'ai un modem routeur netopia qui me fournit le flux pour recevoir la télé. Ce que j'ai fait c'est changer de channer pour le sans fil mais le problème persiste et les coupures continuent ça devient vraiment nul internet chez moi je sais plus quoi faire et je pige rien.


----------

